# Benjamin Moore Grand Entrance



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

A client bought this and I felt they got duped. For the price - only available on quarts, or thats what the paint store told her - I don't see how its any better than a Aura. Though she wanted high gloss and Aura doesn't come in that.

I sprayed a coat on the doors yesterday using a 310 FF tip. Looked good but they a few drips started to form. I brushed them out but a few got away from me and will need to be sanded.

How long do I need to wait before I can sand this stuff? The can says recoat in 16-24 hours. No Abrasive activity for 10-15 days, and the data sheet says it cures in 5-7 days so I'm a little confused,


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow. I haven't used it yet, but I have been told it will only be sold in quarts and yes it's very pricey.

I didn't realize it had a 24hr recoat time. That's a bit of a pain.

Not sure I'm gonna get a chance to try it as my BM retailer here doesn't plan on stocking it.

As far as sanding, I've got no idea and haven't seen many guys on here mentioning that they've had experience with the stuff. You might be our pioneer Beedoola!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CR magazine says that stuff is awesome! And it is $25 a GALLON!


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

The client said she paid like $30 a quart. She went there to get Aura Semi-gloss but she said the store guys said it's the best for doors. Of course it's a custom color so couldn't be returned. I was hesitant from the getgo.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Price sounds about right. I've heard it was gonna go for about $40/q in Canada.

The brochures BM sent the store I use were horrible. They had about a dozen pics of doors using the 'special' Grand Entrance colours. Literally every picture was terrible. I don't know if the photography was bad or what. Every single door looked blotchy or had one coat or something.

I'm not exactly sold on this product.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Well I'm stuck trying to fix this issue. I wet sanded with 800 and then 1500 for the drips. I'm still within the 24 recoat time and it wetsanded well. I'll report back on how the second coat goes.


----------



## Jerr (Feb 15, 2017)

Looking forward in hearing the results


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

Information on it says that its a urethane modified waterborne alkyd, this is the same formula that the BM Advance uses. Water clean up with the leveling and finish of an alkyd paint.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

It is Advance. Just labeled different for Canada.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Grand Entrance was developed to compete with Fine Paints of Europe. It comes in quarts only. It is likely a modification of Advance. It has similar idiosyncrasies. Great leveling, snots on sharp edges and corners, brilliant colors and depth. Takes forever to dry and cure. Remains soft in both finishes for over 30 days if not longer. Quirky handling characteristics. Lots of learning curve and effort to achieve what the marketing suggests will be state of the art results. Not a fan since I don't have the patience or conscience to charge a customer a huge premium to get results I can get from FPE or Aura Exterior. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

NACE said:


> Grand Entrance was developed to compete with Fine Paints of Europe. It comes in quarts only. It is likely a modification of Advance. It has similar idiosyncrasies. Great leveling, snots on sharp edges and corners, brilliant colors and depth. Takes forever to dry and cure. Remains soft in both finishes for over 30 days if not longer. Quirky handling characteristics. Lots of learning curve and effort to achieve what the marketing suggests will be state of the art results. Not a fan since I don't have the patience or conscience to charge a customer a huge premium to get results I can get from FPE or Aura Exterior. Hope that makes sense.




"snots on sharp edges and corners"?
Never heard that term. If it refers to those runs that develop around the corner, it is certainly a characteristic of Advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Had some other doors that also needed the paint and painted those in a different, larger room. They turned out fine with no runs. I'm suspecting the other room might be getting too humid.

Did a second coat on the aforementioned doors in the OP and saw a couple small runs from.

Can I wet sand and spot spray the runs and will it blend with the rest of the paint?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*razor blade*



beedoola said:


> A client bought this and I felt they got duped. For the price - only available on quarts, or thats what the paint store told her - I don't see how its any better than a Aura. Though she wanted high gloss and Aura doesn't come in that.
> 
> I sprayed a coat on the doors yesterday using a 310 FF tip. Looked good but they a few drips started to form. I brushed them out but a few got away from me and will need to be sanded.
> 
> How long do I need to wait before I can sand this stuff? The can says recoat in 16-24 hours. No Abrasive activity for 10-15 days, and the data sheet says it cures in 5-7 days so I'm a little confused,


Do you think you can razor blade the drips off?

futtyos


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I took a blade to get the majority off and then wetsanded as I mentioned.

Update*** there were a few small sags on two doors - on the second coat. I wetsanded again and shot the spots with the sprayer. They blended really nicely. So that is good news!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Use denatured alcohol to rub out sags. Faster and better results than wet sanding.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Grand Entrance became a part of the Aura line, so it's now Aura Grand Entrance. Very similar to Advance in terms of viscosity, volume solids, and sheen levels, but Grand Entrance does add the urethane component to better address the exterior aspect (UV).


----------

